# How much do you like SAS?



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Its OK. It can be a bit slow and depressing at times but its OK.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Not much. Gives me something to do though.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Was much better in the past.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Was much better in the past.


coz you were new to this forum,, it's like when buying a new device you enjoy for few days then #$#


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It exists.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I used to love it. Then all the members I was friends with, left.

Now I stick around, but I dislike a lot of the posts. Too much negativity and arguing. People seem to want to wallow in hate and negative feelings, rather than want to get better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't like it. I do enjoy the Women's Support Forum though.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I first came here cos i thought this was a support site. I was wrong.
Now i just lurk here cos there's nothing else to do. 
Cable tv kinda sucks these days.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Used to love it....




























made these. But now I feel like just a pawn.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Honestly this site has been steadily declining in the last couple of months. I noticed a lot of posters who use to be open about their experiences and didn't mind sharing their perspectives, no longer do so in the manner that they did in the past. Which if you see how some of these threads turn out, who could blame them.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

EastWinds said:


> Honestly this site has been steadily declining in the last couple of months. I noticed a lot of posters who use to be open about their experiences and didn't mind sharing their perspectives, no longer do so in the manner that they did in the past. Which if you see how some of these threads turn out, who could blame them.


completely agree.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I liked it better when it did not have anonymous moderators.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like the environment here is more hostile than it was when I joined 2 years ago.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd say 5/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:heart it


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I like this place, but sometimes it's like treading on eggshells outside a rabies infected sleeping pitbulls house, any wrong move and people eat you alive.

There are still a lot of great people here though, I just wish I wouldn't get antagonised so easily when "threatened"
It's an odd trait that only seems to pertain to this site (not that I am part of other forums though, so I wouldn't know if it's common)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It was great up until maybe the end of 2010. Not sure what happened tbh.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It's okay. I haven't noticed too much of a difference over the years I've been here like others have tbh, but I'm not exactly the most attentive.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I like it, but I got to spend less time here


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It's funny how people always talk about "the good old days" and bemoan how terrible the present is. Apparently it is because the human brain tends to keep hold of good memories but forget the bad ones, or at least put less emphasis on them.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't like how there's an "in" crowd (or "popular" users) while lots of other users usually get ignored as if they don't exist, it reminds me of the real world which I hate. :stu


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I like it, but then again I am pretty new!

The only problem I have is that people talk next to each other and not to each other.
For exemple when somebody makes a thread about a subject, people post their thoughts about it and just go, they don't read other peoples posts (often not even the original post) and there is less discussion

but that's the only thing I dislike. About people being less friendly, more negative etc. I do try my best to talk to everyone here atleast once (the active people that is) and I got to know some pretty awesome people


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a soft spot for SAS since I met my husband on here.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I've only just joined. I find all the gender hate and anger difficult, can't really see how it's helping and wish people would be more into supporting each other, than using each other as a punch bag, but I've found out a lot of things about myself since being here and there seems to be some genuinely cool people here too, so yeah, I like it. 

Sounds like it hit its prime around 2009 though from what people are saying.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I used to love it. Then all the members I was friends with, left.
> 
> Now I stick around, but I dislike a lot of the posts. Too much negativity and arguing. People seem to want to wallow in hate and negative feelings, rather than want to get better.


^ THIS. I could not agree more.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I don't like how there's an "in" crowd (or "popular" users) while lots of other users usually get ignored as if they don't exist, it reminds me of the real world which I hate. :stu


New guy here, site seems a bit slow, and this. 
I'm trying to make friends with similar interests and guys like me get glossed over. I'm not even sure if it's the way I'm wording my posts that do this, or if I don't have a high enough post count or what.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't like SAS as much as I did when I first joined because the site seems to be full of White Knights and Beta types now.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

It's cool to me, I get plenty of laughs, what more can you ask for?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> I don't like SAS as much as I did when I first joined because the site seems to be full of White Knights and Beta types now.


:lol laughing in agreement.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

theseventhkey said:


> It's cool to me, I get plenty of laughs, what more can you ask for?


Yeah I'll pay that. This site is good for the lulz


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mh, mostly use this forum during eating when I dont have something to read (I know reading and eating is not a good habbit, but it is as it is).... so quite ok. No help of course. I also like the hatred for men here (it seems ridiculous but mostly good for a laugh)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

SAS... I hate you, but I love you.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's alright, not much different from when I first joined. Annoying at times, amusing the rest of the time. *shrugs*


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Was much better in the past.


I will second this. It was much more supportive and relevant in times past. Many more in the community seemed to be dedicated to overcoming adversity, rather than throwing pity parties and refusing to accept any rational thought.

Either way, it passes the time, I suppose.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I liked it in the good old days (last Tuesday). But since last Tuesday it's went right down hill.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Honestly this site has been steadily declining in the last couple of months. I noticed a lot of posters who use to be open about their experiences and didn't mind sharing their perspectives, no longer do so in the manner that they did in the past. Which if you see how some of these threads turn out, who could blame them.


I agree, it doesn't feel the same anymore.



straightarrows said:


> coz you were new to this forum,, it's like when buying a new device you enjoy for few days then #$#


yeah, maybe the novelty just wears off after a while.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no where else to go.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I don't like how there's an "in" crowd (or "popular" users) while lots of other users usually get ignored as if they don't exist, it reminds me of the real world which I hate. :stu


+1


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Love/hate relationship. I don't read certain sections for the hate part...so that has gotten for me better.

I like the groups better then the forum.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Not much anymore, just stick around to talk to certain people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I have no where else to go.


^ (pretty much)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Allot. To much. It make me feel good.


----------



## snowflakefox (Feb 20, 2013)

I just joined a few days ago, but I don't mind it so far. It's a little overwhelming at first, but people so far have been friendly.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> I like it, but I got to spend less time here


This


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

You all shouldn't let the hostile, negative, mean members influence your feelings towards SAS so much. There's more awesome people here than not.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate it. I hate almost all of the people here and I hate the person I am on SAS. The handful of members who I don't loathe I'm very fond of and their presence is all that keeps me coming back. If I could just find the courage and motivation I need to actually develop real friendships with them, I would stop coming here entirely.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

it's pretty cool... but sometimes stagnant


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

kiirby said:


> I hate it. I hate almost all of the people here and I hate the person I am on SAS. The handful of members who I don't loathe I'm very fond of and their presence is all that keeps me coming back. If I could just find the courage and motivation I need to actually develop real friendships with them, I would stop coming here entirely.


lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd personally like to take it upon msyelf to propose a toast to the mods @ SAS






who's with me? 
:drunk
fine.

i think if people disliked it already they'd have left by now..........................unless you're stuck here.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i like it _this much *_spreads arms really wide_*_

i think the community is pretty darn special, that the people are special. and more special than your normal group of special people. we are also special in a more-defecive-than-average way, since many of us have friendlessness and social anxiety issues. and i think results in there being a different distribution of perspectives here (perspectives which i like) that you probably wouldn't find among a similar (but non-anxious) group of people. i am holding out of the possibility of us being able to do something together (maybe related to supporting those with social anxiety and supporting ourselves). already a number of people form real-life relationships with people from here, but i am thinking of something different than that, something that involves more people.



kiirby said:


> I hate it. I hate almost all of the people here and I hate the person I am on SAS. The handful of members who I don't loathe I'm very fond of and their presence is all that keeps me coming back. If I could just find the courage and motivation I need to actually develop real friendships with them, I would stop coming here entirely.


what do you mean. like how you devote energy to being a drowned out voice of reason? i notice you have polarized opinions of people (e.g. at first you can't stand manoffewords but then you are fond of him). i like who you are on sas. a lot!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I love this site, even with the flaws.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It has its ups and downs, but overall I like the people I've met here. I doubt there'd be much of a chance of me meeting others with SA around here.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

enfield said:


> what do you mean. like how you devote energy to being a drowned out voice of reason? i notice you have polarized opinions of people (e.g. at first you can't stand manoffewords but then you are fond of him). i like who you are on sas. a lot!


I just don't come across how I'd like to. I am arrogant and condescending and I use long words to try and sound smart and it just makes me sound like a right prick.

Thankyou for saying that, though. It is lovely of you.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I have no where else to go.


Same here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiirby said:


> I just don't come across how I'd like to. I am arrogant and condescending and I use long words to try and sound smart and it just makes me sound like a right prick.
> 
> Thankyou for saying that, though. It is lovely of you.


Kiirby, you are SASsy. Okay? :lol


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kiirby said:


> I just don't come across how I'd like to. I am arrogant and condescending and I use long words to try and sound smart and it just makes me sound like a right prick.
> 
> Thankyou for saying that, though. It is lovely of you.


Hey man. Take step back and realize how you're conquering SA (at least intellectually) by trying to give a ****, and trying to be witty and smart. I have the utmost respect for you. Thought I'd say that in a way that didn't sound utterly stupid and sarcastic, like everything else that comes out of me on forums. There's a reason people read and quote you.

Like teenage Ian MacKaye said (covered by RATM (a band of hypocrisy, anyway)), "You say I don't matter. At least I'm ****ing trying. What the **** have you done?" I think his confused youthful words apply to you. You're only 20*, right? I see a great life ahead of you.

*Edited


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

kiirby said:


> I just don't come across how I'd like to. I am arrogant and condescending and I use long words to try and sound smart and it just makes me sound like a right prick


You're not alone in this. I'm guilty of it, as are many, many of the other members. We feel inadequate so we need to validate ourselves somehow, and appearing smart seems like an easy way on an internet message board. The trick is to recognize and moderate it.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

whattothink said:


> You're not alone in this. I'm guilty of it, as are many, many of the other members. We feel inadequate so we need to validate ourselves somehow, and appearing smart seems like an easy way on an internet message board. The trick is to recognize and moderate it.


I hate that it is considered pretentious to have a grasp on the English language and a vast vocabulary. I don't speak and type the way I do to impress anyone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I rite so fast and good that you knows i knows what talking 'bout.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Slightly more than being stabbed in the eye with an ice pick but slightly less than being mauled by a pack of wolves.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't even been here that long but I've noticed that quite a few of the people I was friends with at the start have left now, since the new mods took over. And everyone seems to be temporarily banned, it's a little ridiculous.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just joined, but it seems like an okay place.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

It's fine, but I notice you can't really do or say much in threads now without getting the thread locked or getting hit with the mods ban hammer. 

It's kind of taking the fun away from the site.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I hate it. I hate almost all of the people here and I hate the person I am on SAS. The handful of members who I don't loathe I'm very fond of and their presence is all that keeps me coming back. If I could just find the courage and motivation I need to actually develop real friendships with them, I would stop coming here entirely.


Wow - 3,199 posts is an awful lot of loathing.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't like SAS anymore except for a few posters I truly admire and respect and I stalk their posts. Oh and certain groups are awesome. I keep coming here because it's become habit and it's a good way to waste time and I made friends with some great people here. Otherwise I have no patience for the dumbassery that goes on all the time now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

pythonesque said:


> Slightly more than being stabbed in the eye with an ice pick but slightly less than being mauled by a pack of wolves.


Being here is like being shot in the gut and waiting to die. There, I said it. I was shot by gun lovers over ten years ago. I rang THEIR doorbell. How dare I try to socialize and make friends!! I was told I "wasn't invited."

So now I'm just here bleeding, waiting for death. I've seen many pass on, and a lot become CEOs of corporations. Gun stance irrelevant.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I come here when I'm bored. That's about it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been arguing with myself over this for a while. I contemplated leaving permanently recently, because sometimes it feels like this site is sucking the life out of me. Everyone here is so broken, and there is no amount of words in posts that can fix them. But I've met too many awesome people, seen so many amazing, helpful, thorough posts that restore my faith in this site and make me feel a little less bad about being here. 

Overall, even with the negativity, the brokeness, the rules, the arguments; I think I like it here. 

A lot. 

Not afraid to say it.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I started to come here very infrequently. Beside some people here, SAS never springs to my mind during the day.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Being here is like being shot in the gut and waiting to die. There, I said it. I was shot by gun lovers over ten years ago. I rang THEIR doorbell. How dare I try to socialize and make friends!! I was told I "wasn't invited."
> 
> So now I'm just here bleeding, waiting for death. I've seen many pass on, and a lot become CEOs of corporations. Gun stance irrelevant.


It seems to me that most everyone here is trying to conceal a metaphoric wound of some sort - some with excessive bitterness and cynicism, some with saccharine schmaltz; most with mind-numbingly inane frivolity. There's too little acknowledgement of others; too few attempts at initiating conversation and carrying conversations already begun. A lovely signal-to-noise ratio that makes for, too.

Probably not the best refuge for a bleeding man awaiting death...But you know that thing that people do sometimes, when you're suffering from a severe pain and you induce a duller pain in an alternate locale to distract yourself from it? Well, maybe this place serves that purpose.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Implicate said:


> I hate that it is considered pretentious to have a grasp on the English language and a vast vocabulary. I don't speak and type the way I do to impress anyone.


Just remember that not everyone has English as their first language and that typing like that might come over as pretentious. Not saying that I find it pretentious (I like it, I learn something new every day that way) but not everyone might.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

There should be free food. Whenever we have a forum in work there is free food.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I hate it. I hate almost all of the people here and I hate the person I am on SAS. The handful of members who I don't loathe I'm very fond of and their presence is all that keeps me coming back. If I could just find the courage and motivation I need to actually develop real friendships with them, I would stop coming here entirely.


I heart you kiirb.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> It seems to me that most everyone here is trying to conceal a metaphoric wound of some sort - some with excessive bitterness and cynicism, some with saccharine schmaltz; most with mind-numbingly inane frivolity. There's too little acknowledgement of others; too few attempts at initiating conversation and carrying conversations already begun. A lovely signal-to-noise ratio that makes for, too.
> 
> Probably not the best refuge for a bleeding man awaiting death...But you know that thing that people do sometimes, when you're suffering from a severe pain and you induce a duller pain in an alternate locale to distract yourself from it? Well, maybe this place serves that purpose.


I like this. a lot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

pythonesque said:


> It seems to me that most everyone here is trying to conceal a metaphoric wound of some sort - some with excessive bitterness and cynicism, some with saccharine schmaltz; most with mind-numbingly inane frivolity. There's too little acknowledgement of others; too few attempts at initiating conversation and carrying conversations already begun. A lovely signal-to-noise ratio that makes for, too.
> 
> Probably not the best refuge for a bleeding man awaiting death...But you know that thing that people do sometimes, when you're suffering from a severe pain and you induce a duller pain in an alternate locale to distract yourself from it? Well, maybe this place serves that purpose.


I think you've hit the nail on the head as we each carry our own cross to bear. Conversations require a two way street, and almost everyone I try to meet has an excuse on staying their own course, barring stopping or changing course for a while are not relevant or too lazing. Excuses can be as far reached as hostility or indifference to, as I mainly suggest, boredom or laziness. I've been guilty and so have many others. Excuses, promises, words, more excuses. Our backs are too burdened with our own, and rather than being honest we use that for an excuse, or just get outright snippy.

I come here mainly for the smut, now. I dropped my cross years ago, and everything has become irrelevant. I find myself shrugging more often than not. I know I'm not going to die here, but I feel like I've lived too much of my life in this town. Find some kerosene, time to burn.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

I first came onto self help forums expecting nice but sad and lonely people who had experienced exactly what I had, understood my problems and were supportive and helpful. People you would want to one day meet and maybe help back. Instead I find them mostly full of bitter, twisted, ignorant, selfish, self obsessed people who take pleasure in putting others down, argue over the most trivial point like it is a matter of life or death or deliberately ignore anyone who isn't the same age as them. In fact I am afraid using internet forums for too long is making me that way too,bitter and resentful. Its certainly not just SAS though its everywhere on the net.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> It seems to me that most everyone here is trying to conceal a metaphoric wound of some sort - some with excessive bitterness and cynicism, some with saccharine schmaltz; most with mind-numbingly inane frivolity. There's too little acknowledgement of others; too few attempts at initiating conversation and carrying conversations already begun. A lovely signal-to-noise ratio that makes for, too.
> 
> Probably not the best refuge for a bleeding man awaiting death...But you know that thing that people do sometimes, when you're suffering from a severe pain and you induce a duller pain in an alternate locale to distract yourself from it? Well, maybe this place serves that purpose.


QFT. Now, if i can just get myself to stop coming here, and find a way to stop the bleeding. I really am my own worst enemy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

whattothink said:


> You're not alone in this. I'm guilty of it, as are many, many of the other members. We feel inadequate so we need to validate ourselves somehow, and appearing smart seems like an easy way on an internet message board. The trick is to recognize and moderate it.


I often try to pass myself off as intelligent on here, but I think a lot of people resent me for it.

Sometimes I even hate myself on here, or the persona that I've created.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I used to love it. Then all the members I was friends with, left.
> 
> Now I stick around, but I dislike a lot of the posts. Too much negativity and arguing. People seem to want to wallow in hate and negative feelings, rather than want to get better.


:ditto 'cept, I don't stick around much.


----------

